# Where can I buy exotic wood?



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm having trouble finding a supplier of decent luthier timber in Canada. I am based in Calgary and I have only found one place - and their stock is varied, but pretty plain. Any help will be appreciated. I particularly like burls & spalted. Cheers


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

try these guys
http://www.exotic-woods.com/welcome.html
or
http://www.amwoodinc.com/
but i think there is a place out in edmonton aswell 
i forget the name at the moment


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i believe it was windsor plywood but im not sure

http://windsorplywood.com/locations.html
heres another one from bc
http://www.bowriverwoods.com/


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

www.andyswoodbarn.com

Real good guy works out of Abbotsford, always has lots of maple quilts & spalts. Lots of real nice Alder, cedar, spuce, and red birch. Knows his wood, knows his tone woods too.

And he does mail order.


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will make some enquiried with all of those contacts.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

If you ever need exotic veneer,Bacon Veneer in Calgary are great(good website too)


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

geezer said:


> If you ever need exotic veneer,Bacon Veneer in Calgary are great(good website too)


Thanks Geezer - I do want to source some black veneer like dyed sycamore.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I buy stuff like that from windsor plywood. If you find a large outlet, they usually have a nice selection of exotic wood, as well as uncommon, rough cut woods that random people sell to them.


----------

